# Where to find the most awesome cotton candy diy concentrate ?



## Ettiene (23/6/16)

BEST DIY COTTON CANDY
AND WHERE TO PAY?


----------



## Switchy (23/6/16)

My first mix was made last night.

Cotton Candy and Bubblegum flavour.
Testing tonight. Hold thumbs!


----------



## dstroya (23/6/16)

TFA cotton candy is an additive not a flavour. Other companies market it as its chemical name with is Ethyl Maltol (EM). Its used as a mild sweeter to round off favours. If you want to make something like "candy floss" you will need to build it up with other flavours. Sorry if you already know this and I misunderstood you...

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Ettiene (23/6/16)

..... build it up with other favours......?

What flavors does cotton candy consists of besides EM
And from what vendor did you purchased?


----------



## dstroya (23/6/16)

Ettiene said:


> ..... build it up with other favours......?
> 
> What flavors does cotton candy consists of besides EM
> And from what vendor did you purchased?



I haven't really looked at a "candy floss" profile but the real stuff is just melted sugar and food colouring so my first attempt would just be sweetener (sucralose) and maybe a little vanilla and marshmallow, oh and did I mention sweetener?  Have a look at some of these and see if anything appeals to you... http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=candy+floss&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

I buy from blckvapor, VV and skyblue depending on what I'm looking for...

Good luck!


----------



## Ettiene (23/6/16)

Thank you kindly.
I will MOST DEFENITY look into the.

....and enjoy 
The mouth watering
Mix you menshend 

Thanx ones again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/16)

Try Vapour Mountain's cotton candy. Its potenent and sweet though. 10ml lasted me a long while.


----------

